# Being born in the beginning of a decade



## California Kid

People who were born in the beginning of a decade, do you hate it when some people lump you with people born in the ending of a decade?

For example: If you were born in 1990, you're tired of being lumped with people born in 1999. 

When 9/11 happened, you were 11 while they were 2. 

When you graduated high school in 2008, they completed 3rd grade. 

You became a teenager in 2003 while they became one in 2012. 

Some of you have graduated from college while they haven't even been in college yet.

Some of you are in your mid 20s while some are they are in their mid teens.

Back to the question, do you hate it when that happens?


----------



## TheSpinningDoctor

XcrashX said:


> People who were born in the beginning of a decade, do you hate it when some people lump you with people born in the ending of a decade?
> 
> For example: If you were born in 1990, you're tired of being lumped with people born in 1999.
> 
> When 9/11 happened, you were 11 while they were 2.
> 
> When you graduated high school in 2008, they completed 3rd grade.
> 
> You became a teenager in 2003 while they became one in 2012.
> 
> Some of you have graduated from college while they haven't even been in college yet.
> 
> Some of you are in your mid 20s while some are they are in their mid teens.
> 
> Back to the question, do you hate it when that happens?


It's just plain stupidity if someone lumps a person born in 1990 with someone born in 1999. You can't group early '90s babies with late '90s babies. Same goes along with every single decade other than that. I could still see huge differences between people born in 1980 and people born in 1989.


----------



## California Kid

TheSpinningDoctor said:


> It's just plain stupidity if someone lumps a person born in 1990 with someone born in 1999. You can't group early '90s babies with late '90s babies. Same goes along with every single decade other than that. I could still see huge differences between people born in 1980 and people born in 1989.


Same here, people born in 1980 is in their mid 30s (unless their birthday hasnt came yet) while people born in 1989 is in their mid 20s.


----------



## CaptSwan

Chronologically; I'm bound with individuals born at the end of the decade; I cannot dodge that bullet. However, what I can avoid is having any sort of contact with those individuals; on the simple fact that we do not share any similar background, experiences or points of view regarding anything. I tend to find more in common with people born either 5 or 10 years before me; it's easier for me to relate to them.


----------



## California Kid

CaptSwan said:


> Chronologically; I'm bound with individuals born at the end of the decade; I cannot dodge that bullet. However, what I can avoid is having any sort of contact with those individuals; on the simple fact that we do not share any similar background, experiences or points of view regarding anything. I tend to find more in common with people born either 5 or 10 years before me; it's easier for me to relate to them.


I think alot of people would agree with most can relate to people that are older them.


----------



## Blystone

The only correlation I have observed of those born in the beginning of a decade is an increased prevalence of the dreadful ugly gene.


----------



## tangosthenes

yes. generation z hate here.


----------



## California Kid

tangosthenes said:


> yes. generation z hate here.


Something tells me that you were born in the early part of a decade.


----------



## tangosthenes

XcrashX said:


> Something tells me that you were born in the early part of a decade.


I don't even identify with people born in the middle of the 90's. That's the age of my younger family members, and that's generation Z, they are completely different.


----------



## California Kid

tangosthenes said:


> I don't even identify with people born in the middle of the 90's. That's the age of my younger family members, and that's generation Z, they are completely different.


They are not that different. Where you born in the early 80s?


----------



## tangosthenes

XcrashX said:


> They are not that different. Where you born in the early 80s?


90s. I would be willing to bet that the amount of people that were screaming, squealing kids is higher and that they are going to be that way for longer once you go mid 90s.


----------



## California Kid

tangosthenes said:


> 90s. I would be willing to bet that the amount of people that were screaming, squealing kids is higher and that they are going to be that way for longer once you go mid 90s.


why do you think that?


----------



## tangosthenes

XcrashX said:


> why do you think that?


because i've interacted with that group of people a lot as a result of being a bit late graduating college, knowing people who have that age group under their charge as part of random groups and their complaints, having them as freshmen while I was a senior in high school, etc. You can tell there's a lack of humility/reasonableness in them. Which I guess has its benefits, too, once that drive matures.


----------



## California Kid

tangosthenes said:


> because i've interacted with that group of people a lot as a result of being a bit late graduating college, knowing people who have that age group under their charge as part of random groups and their complaints, having them as freshmen while I was a senior in high school, etc. You can tell there's a lack of humility/reasonableness in them. Which I guess has its benefits, too, once that drive matures.


Have they matured in your opinion?


----------



## tangosthenes

XcrashX said:


> Have they matured in your opinion?


for the most part, no. but then on the flip side of non-humility is absolute capitulation of the spirit, which I think my generation is crashing through hard. so maybe the extreme is needed.


----------



## California Kid

tangosthenes said:


> for the most part, no. but then on the flip side of non-humility is absolute capitulation of the spirit, which I think my generation is crashing through hard. so maybe the extreme is needed.


Like what?


----------



## tangosthenes

XcrashX said:


> Like what?


Like what what?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

I have never once felt as though I've been "lumped in" with anyone born as late as 1999.

In my opinion, you should probably only get "lumped in" with people within a five-year radius of yourself -- that is, no older or younger than five years. So that "lumps me in" with the crowd born from 1985 to 1995.


----------



## Psychophant

@tangosthenes I'm honestly a bit skeptical of the idea that everyone just changes a bunch every four or so years. I get that technology shifts and what not, but do you really think people a few years younger than you are all so much different? I mean, what would cause that..?


----------



## Marisa

I mean even a 5 year difference sort of irks me when I'm lumped with people.

I'm 23 now, and people that are 19 or 18 are nothing like me, even if the age doesn't seem so far apart. We grew up on different television programs, pop culture jokes, trends, everything.


----------



## tangosthenes

donnie darko said:


> Yeah I mean the Internet has been a "pretty big" thing since what 1995? So even someone born in the late 70s could have been IMing their high school friends at 17 in 1996. It's unlikely but definitely possible and I'm sure thousands already were.


thousands is not a significant fraction of the population


----------



## donnie darko

tangosthenes said:


> thousands is not a significant fraction of the population


Still, AOL was already a very big thing by 1995-96. I actually remember firsthand even though I was only 5-6 years old. I'm sure many of the people using it were teenagers.


----------



## tangosthenes

donnie darko said:


> Still, AOL was already a very big thing by 1995-96. I actually remember firsthand even though I was only 5-6 years old. I'm sure many of the people using it were teenagers.


I liked how you would use it and have to wait 5 minutes for something to happen. I was actually making my first websites around that time, I was as old as you. I looked up the stats and it was 9 million in 1997 to ~26 million in 2002, and then this happened.







I still don't know if I'm right or wrong though. Not a pressing issue either way..


----------



## decadeologist101

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> My opinion is that a '90s kid should be someone old enough to actually remember growing up in the '90s.
> 
> I don't think anyone born beyond 1995 or 1996 can truly fit this criteria.


Someone born in 95 or 96 didn't grow up in the 90s.
I was born in late 86 and consider myself one of the last to have grown up in the 90s (meaning remember the early, middle, and late 90s).


----------



## donnie darko

decadeologist101 said:


> Someone born in 95 or 96 didn't grow up in the 90s.
> I was born in late 86 and consider myself one of the last to have grown up in the 90s (meaning remember the early, middle, and late 90s).


I was born in January '90 and I consider myself to have grown up in the 90s and early 00s (1990-2002).


----------



## Thalassa

Ok if you break things down into subsets of "my early childhood" and you are nostalgic for that period, yes you are not going to like being "lumped in" with people who experienced completely different things. Like for me, I know, the early 80s was an entirely "world" culturally speaking than what someone born in 88 or 89 experienced, yes. But like...honestly...as adults, I am going to have to say its not making THAT much of a difference. It doesn't make that much of a difference when you're 25-35 as opposed to 15-25, or especially not 5-10!

I mean I grew up with Rainbow Brite and Popples and Smurfs and Poltergeist and NoES and Blow Pops and my friends all had water beds and unicorn posters, and we made hook-yarn wall rug crafts and colored velvet pictures with markers, and collected Poochie stamps and Lisa Frank stickers...I remember the original Muppet show and the Electric Company when I was like 3-5 years old, not Barney.

But does it matter now? Not so much. Much like Britney Spears, I had a Teletubby doll as a young woman. It kind of freaks me out frankly. I forgot all about that Rolling Stone cover where Britney had a Teletubby, and I am like Jesus, I had a Teletubby in the late 90s too, it was like a thing for a babies, but adolescent girls and young women had them too.

I remember my grandparents putting a Furrby in my Easter basket along with my Pantene shampoo and new Lady Bic razors when I was a senior in high school. So in some ways I am going to remember some toys that people a good ten to fifteen years younger than me had, just because I liked stuffed animals and cute things. That was part of the whole off-shoot of the rave culture and stuff in the late 90s too though...young adults carrying toys, pacifiers, children's lunch boxes as purses, etc. 

A lot of what you're talking about are popular culture memories, I'm guessing.

People who remember a lot of my early childhood nostalgia stuff were born from approximately 75-85, but like...I have friends who were born in 1972 who fetishize stuff from the late 70s and early 80s that I like. I have one friend who is in her early 40s, she was a huge raver in the 90s, I didn't know her then, she grew up in L.A. but she is soo freaking entertaining, because she also likes childhood things, sometimes the weirder the better, and she finds these old ads and stuff from 70s/80s magazines and so forth, she totally cracks me up, and she likes cutesy things too. A lot of that stuff is totally irrelevant when it comes to age. She actually left her husband to run off and live the youth she never did, so she acted twenty when she was thirty I guess. I can honestly say I relate to her in many ways and like her a lot, she's never had children, and is a fit and attractive "cat lady" who recovered from kind of a questionable past. None of that has anything to do with being Gen X or Gen Y, though it certainly fulfills a particular subcultural niche that I tried to discuss in another thread about certain members of Gen X like the Club Kids almost being harbingers of Gen Y while still being Gen X.

Gen X and Gen Y both have "sub cultural stratas."

Gen Z will eventually too but I can't speak for them yet, they are too young. They aren't even the real hipsters, members of Gen X and Y were/are.


AGE ISN"T EVERYTHING FOLKS. That's the answer to many of these questions. At the end of the day, your best friend could be ten years older than you, your spouse fifteen years younger, I mean you could try to only surround yourself with people your age, but it doesn't explain everything in life...though I do agree it has relevance in certain areas, like early cultural experiences and for example, how much easier Baby Boomers had it than Gen Y economically as young adults.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

This is true. Really, age is just a number. It's just the amount of time that you've enjoyed life. Everyone's experiences are different but, in general, this is true. Too many Gen Y folks have graduated from college with crushing student load debt. College tuition costs have gone through the roof. Not sure why. But it just isn't fair for people to be saddled with so much debt at the beginning of their careers.



fourtines said:


> AGE ISN"T EVERYTHING FOLKS. That's the answer to many of these questions. At the end of the day, your best friend could be ten years older than you, your spouse fifteen years younger, I mean you could try to only surround yourself with people your age, but it doesn't explain everything in life...though I do agree it has relevance in certain areas, like early cultural experiences and for example, how much easier Baby Boomers had it than Gen Y economically as young adults.


----------



## zeelf

XcrashX said:


> If you were born in 1990, you're tired of being lumped with people born in 1999.


I don't really care. What I love about being born in 1990 is that it's always easy to remember my age. Like, when I was a kid and someone asked me how old I was, I just thought about what year we were in and the last digit would be my age. Now it's the last two digits + 10. The perfect trick for the eternally oblivious.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

There is an element of not very true to this, as well.
Things to remember about the mid to late 1970s:
stagflation
oil crisis
early 1980s:
severe recession, double digit unemployment, heavy industry closing and laying off thousands.
Every age has its challenges.
Very few are fortunate enough to have it easy.




fourtines said:


> AGE ISN"T EVERYTHING FOLKS. That's the answer to many of these questions. At the end of the day, your best friend could be ten years older than you, your spouse fifteen years younger, I mean you could try to only surround yourself with people your age, but it doesn't explain everything in life...though I do agree it has relevance in certain areas, like early cultural experiences and for example, how much easier Baby Boomers had it than Gen Y economically as young adults.


----------



## haephestia

I think if you have to identify that strongly with the tv shows and kitschy toys and 'inventions' and shit and new technology that you dislike people who experienced it slightly differently 5-8 years later, you gotta get a new hobby.

I was born in Jan 1990 and my brother was born in mid 1995. I know all his friends and yes, they remember things from the first 15 years of their lives differently than I remember it up to turning 20. The older we all get, the fewer fucks anyone really gives about it. We all remember the same shit and if not, talk about something else.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Don't see it as much of a problem for me: 1970 wasn't the same thing as 1979.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

Im born in mid 90s. Someone born in 94 and 95 can equally relate to early 90s and late 90s borns. Being tail of a decade is better than being head. Every people born 10 years after us are a completely new generation. There is nothing common with the first one and the last one born in a decade. In my opinion born in 5th 6th 7th and 8th years of a decade are best to be born. Eg. Im born in 94. My real schooling starts from 2000. Someone born in 7th & 8th years, their entire childhood fits in a decade.


----------



## LanceDead13

Wtpmjgda said:


> Im born in mid 90s. Someone born in 94 and 95 can equally relate to early 90s and late 90s borns. Being tail of a decade is better than being head. Every people born 10 years after us are a completely new generation. There is nothing common with the first one and the last one born in a decade. In my opinion born in 5th 6th 7th and 8th years of a decade are best to be born. Eg. Im born in 94. My real schooling starts from 2000. Someone born in 7th & 8th years, their entire childhood fits in a decade.


 Born in 1994 and starting in 2000? I assume that means you were born after Sept. 1st so that means you were grouped with those from early - mid 1995 during school. Although a late 1994 - mid 1995 born kids all seemed similar if not the same to me especially since they all grew up in the same time periods (started childhood in late 1990s, majority of childhood in early 2000s, ended childhood in mid 2000s). Those born in the beginning of the decade (example being 1980/1990/2000) grew up with stuff mainly from those decades. Those in the middle (example 1994-1995) grew with stuff between from the late 1990s and early 2000s. And those from the late part mostly had stuff that came out during the next decade. Can't really group them all together since they all had something different. Older 1990s (say from 1983-1985) kids aren't the same as younger 1990s kids (1990/1991) as the older member remembers everything in a decade while the younger member cannot. Similar situation with those from 1993-1995 and those from 2000 - 2002.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

LanceDead13 said:


> Born in 1994 and starting in 2000?


i mean 1st to 12th. From 2000 - 2012. 94s are graduate in 2012.


----------



## LanceDead13

Wtpmjgda said:


> i mean 1st to 12th. From 2000 - 2012. 94s are graduate in 2012.


Oh ok. My bad for that mistake. I assumed you also included Kindergarten. Also I think1994 born would have graduated in 2013 if they have a birth that's after September 1st if I remember correctly. If yours was before that then it would be 2012.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

XcrashX said:


> People who were born in the beginning of a decade, do you hate it when some people lump you with people born in the ending of a decade?
> 
> For example: If you were born in 1990, you're tired of being lumped with people born in 1999.
> 
> When 9/11 happened, you were 11 while they were 2.
> 
> When you graduated high school in 2008, they completed 3rd grade.
> 
> You became a teenager in 2003 while they became one in 2012.
> 
> Some of you have graduated from college while they haven't even been in college yet.
> 
> Some of you are in your mid 20s while some are they are in their mid teens.
> 
> Back to the question, do you hate it when that happens?


I feel like one of those people, since I was born in 1999, because I didn't learn about 9/11 until Bin Laden's death in 2011. Other than that, I'm still in high school. But I think that would change around the late 2010s.


----------



## Wtpmjgda

XcrashX said:


> People who were born in the beginning of a decade, do you hate it when some people lump you with people born in the ending of a decade?


 why to hate them? I dont have friends or cousins from late 90s. But I know those younger kids are more luckier than me. I start using facebook when i was around 19. But those from late 90s start use it when they are small kids. Those from mid 90s are really diffrent than someone from early 90s like me. Thats why we are gen y and they are gen z. Im in doubt that why 1994 is out from gen z?


----------



## California Kid

Troller90 said:


> *why to hate them*? I dont have friends or cousins from late 90s. But I know those younger kids are more luckier than me. I start using facebook when i was around 19. But those from late 90s start use it when they are small kids. Those from mid 90s are really diffrent than someone from early 90s like me. Thats why we are gen y and they are gen z. Im in doubt that why 1994 is out from gen z?


 No. That's not what the post was for. It was to acknowledge that some people born in the early portion of a decade are somehow being lumped with those who were born in the later portion especially if they have a 9 in the third digit. 



Baltimoreian said:


> I feel like one of those people, since I was born in 1999, because I didn't learn about 9/11 until Bin Laden's death in 2011. Other than that, I'm still in high school. But I think that would change around the late 2010s.


it will, but by the time you'll be in college those born in the early 90s will around 30.




Wtpmjgda said:


> Im born in mid 90s. *Someone born in 94 and 95 can equally relate to early 90s and late 90s borns.* Being tail of a decade is better than being head. Every people born 10 years after us are a completely new generation. There is nothing common with the first one and the last one born in a decade. In my opinion born in 5th 6th 7th and 8th years of a decade are best to be born. Eg. Im born in 94. My real schooling starts from 2000. Someone born in 7th & 8th years, their entire childhood fits in a decade.


I'm having a hard time knowing that someone born in 1994 will relate to another born in 1998/99 especially if they are 5 or 6 graduation classes apart. What I mean by that is a 94 baby is mostly in the C/O of 2012 while a 98 baby could be in the C/O 2017. in addition, 3 years is most likely the max limit someone can relate in terms of experiences, childhood and other things. 

For example, say 2 people who were born in 1995 and 1999 respectively were reminiscing about the 2000s. The problem is that one of them doesn't recall the early part while the other can. Moreover in terms of childhood, a 95 baby is going remember pokemon, yu-gi-oh, and CN's powerhouse era, while the 99 baby is recalling the CN's city era, bakugan, and Disney's Hannah Montana era,


----------



## engellost

I was born in '91. I've been out of high school for over half a decade now. Can you feel me? I'm in my mid-twenties. Kids born in '01 make me feel old. I was ten. They don't even remember things I can remember. It trips me out. Trips me out. :angry:


----------



## ZeldaFan20

XcrashX said:


> No. That's not what the post was for. It was to acknowledge that some people born in the early portion of a decade are somehow being lumped with those who were born in the later portion especially if they have a 9 in the third digit.
> 
> 
> it will, but by the time you'll be in college those born in the early 90s will around 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm having a hard time knowing that someone born in 1994 will relate to another born in 1998/99 especially if they are 5 or 6 graduation classes apart. What I mean by that is a 94 baby is mostly in the C/O of 2012 while a 98 baby could be in the C/O 2017. in addition, 3 years is most likely the max limit someone can relate in terms of experiences, childhood and other things.
> 
> *For example, say 2 people who were born in 1995 and 1999 respectively were reminiscing about the 2000s. The problem is that one of them doesn't recall the early part while the other can. Moreover in terms of childhood, a 95 baby is going remember pokemon, yu-gi-oh, and CN's powerhouse era, while the 99 baby is recalling the CN's city era, bakugan, and Disney's Hannah Montana era,*


*
*


I agree with this! Especially the bold. I guess thats why I never really understood the whole decade kid concept especially since the 2000's were a very changeful decade


----------



## BlueLeaves95

XcrashX said:


> I can see it the same for a person born in 1994. Most of them were with early 90s babies throughout school, work and many were friends with each other. Even more, they can share experiences with altogether and not feel left out when reminiscing about the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, early childhood is 3 and 4 unless you're going by your country which is vastly different from America. Moreover, there is a another contrast such as middle school. One was in Junior high during the 00s and other was there during the late 00s/early 10s. By then, the culture was already changing.



1995 here, but early (1994/1995 class of 2013), and I agree with this. 

Most of my friends and the people I've spent most of my time at school and college with are earlier '90s babies, maybe they can remember a bit more of the '90s than me but we have similar memories of the past and I don't feel left out reminiscing, as I often do with my best friend born '93 haha... :happy:

Agree about the middle school/Junior high contrast, all of my middle school years were spent in the mid-late 00's, my freshman year was on the '00s/'10s brink. 

Even the slang and music, I agree has changed so rapidly though even in that quite short time since my middle/beginning high school days. Back then, it was still all about Eminem and other rap music, the Black Eyed Peas, "take a chill pill", "dissing" people, "epic faaail", "buuurn", "shotguuun", "wassup homie?", fist bumps, guys wore their hair long, "emo" was still very much a thing and all that. Since I left high school suddenly it's all changed to "YOLO", EDM, Taylor Swift being everywhere, and all the famous DJs with their collabs...haha ok this isn't much of a measure but not once did I hear "bae", "on fleek" in high school, back then "basic"/"thirsty" etc had no other meaning but the literal one, so I actually had to look all those up or I wouldn't have known. 

Somehow I feel like a lot changed in pop culture by the time I'd graduated high school and started college in mid 2013, I was 18 but even before turning 20 half a year ago I've considered myself more of an adult than a "teen" since then (in fact, I haven't really paid that much attention to "teen culture" since my final two high school years when I concentrating on doing well on my exams. Whereas, the time when I most cared about teen stuff was in middle/beginning of high school (mostly late '00s time). So that's why, I consider myself more of a late '00s teen really.

1994/1995 I feel like we're so very much on the cusp with a looot of things though, like we can actually remember the '90s and 9/11, but not that well, and we're not really '90s kids...I guess we are clearly early '00s kids for the most part but then as teens again it's a late 00s/10s hybrid (though personally I identify my "teen" years more with the late '00s especially with the cultural overspill in '10/11). We are so on the brink overall this forum even splits my graduating class into two different generations haha...


----------



## tangosthenes

BlueLeaves95 said:


> When were you born, in the early/mid '80s? Then I see your point, however if it was 1989/1990 then I disagree. My brother was born 1990 and I was born 1995 and we had similar childhoods, we don't consider ourselves a different generation from each other...


91 actually. No, those people are very different. There are a few holdovers of course, but the differences are striking.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

tangosthenes said:


> 91 actually. No, those people are very different. There are a few holdovers of course, but the differences are striking.


Interesting you have that view, why so? I mean which things exactly do you think make such a big "striking" generational difference? I'd be interested to know. 

I was born in early 1995 but I don't relate to the Gen Z archetype much at all. Ok I know you can't base this on ownership of technology or whatever but I could never one to get into the craze of having the newest of everything, and all the new media. I have an old laptop and iPod, yes I have a smartphone now since college and while I appreciate Google maps etc but I still miss my old flip phone and probably would have held on to it for longer if I hadn't lost it. Not only do I not have an iPhone, iPad, or Kindle...technically I could afford those things or ask for them as presents, but I don't even see the need..honestly I don't think I ever want to get them. I'd rather spend my money on other things or get other gifts, thanks...like vacations, paper books I can lend on to friends, a better quality digital camera (to take better pictures of landscapes on hikes or travels, rather than constant selfies), art supplies...you see what I mean, things like that. 

As for the new social media, I actually tried to give it a chance to see what's it about, but I got so fed up with it I've realised it's not for me. Recently deactivated my facebook for privacy reasons and never got into Tumblr, Twitter, Pinterest, Snapchat, Instagram or whatever else there is now in the first place, after having a look at the sites they seemed like a bore me and I don't see the point of getting an account seems like rather a waste of time to me. The things I do appreciate and use to keep in touch are Skype and Whatsapp (and even "old-fashioned" email). I also don't understand the selfie craze and why people would waste their time daily on something like that. 

Believe me, I have done some babysitting and tutoring for elementary school aged kids this summer, kids 10 years younger than me born around 2005 or later, and they really are very different, a different generation indeed. Their childhoods now seem vastly different from mine. When I was that age I didn't have my own computer, I was playing on my scooter, playing catch, singing along to my Pink and Avril Lavigne CDs, reading Harry Potter and A Series of Unfortunate Events and books by Eva Ibbotson, etc... I wasn't constantly on my cellphone I didn't even have one, I still remember having long landline conversations with friends even beginning middle school, and I didn't really use the internet apart from for school projects then. These kids I looked after at least, have social media in elementary school lying about their age, they have iPads and iPhones I would remind them to put away and suggest going to a park outside to play and they'd give me weird looks...I can't relate their childhood to mine in any way. 

I think these kids born after 2000 or definitely by 2005 fit "Generation Z" far better than anyone born in the mid '90s... 

Anyway maybe this is also to do with me generally relating better to older people and having vastly more older friends but I still think you can't compare people born in the mid '90s to '00s babies and imo there's a bigger difference there (mid '90s/vs '00s) as compared to early '90s/vs mid '90s...just my experience but yes that's my personal take on it...


----------



## Acadia

I find this interesting. I was born in April '92, and I identify as a '90s kid. 
I grew up in the same house as my two younger cousins, a '95 and a '98. 
Then, someone I'll mention briefly later--my older cousin is an '85. 
I find that my '95 cousin and myself have more in common in terms of memories, etc, as the '98 kid and '85 kid, but I'd still say he's on the '90s-kid cusp. 

I was already going on 8 years old when 2000 rolled around. So I remember a lot. I was kind of a precocious kid; I remember learning about politics from my parents; I remember liking Al Gore for his policies on the environment etc. I remember watching new episodes of Friends, 3rd Rock from the Sun, watching hockey. Playing outside. Liking Full House. Getting the Gameboy Color and Pokemon Yellow in '98. Things like Skip-It, Moon-Shoes, those punch-glove things {sockem boppers?} obnoxiously colorful clothing. Watching hockey games. Singing the Backstreet Boys at Karaoke when I was 7. New episodes of Rugrats, Hey Arnold, and the Wild Thornberries. Thinking I was Simba until I was 5.

My '95 cousin remembers many of these things, but he had more of an affinity for Spongebob than I ever had. It was in little preferences of things; I liked pokemon cards more, and he preferred Yu-Gi-Oh. I feel like he was in more of a transition period. As a 'tween in the early 2000s, I quickly became 'too old' for many of the new cartoons coming out--except for Rocket Power, because I desperately wanted to be a pro... anything, for a few years there. 

So I do think I was a 'kid', a child in the 1990s, and began my adolescence in the early 2000s--I would never say I was a '00s kid simply because I was already mostly past childhood by the time 2000 came around. But my '95 cousin was only 5--so he kinda went halfsies on the generational thing. By the time I was 13, he was 10--and we had things in common again. We both found Drake & Josh funny. We were apparently the only two people on the planet that got a kick out of the TV show "All Grown Up". Anecdotally, then, I think these things sort of go in an ebb and flow. By the time the '98 kid was 10, he was watching things like Penguins of Madagascar and other stuff I can't even remember--and I was already 16, 17 years old. He had a Rip-Stick and all sorts of things I still remember the commercials for. He certainly was the '00s kid in the equation. 

But now, as the three of us are all young adults--I can say that while the '95 and I have the _most_ in common, the '98 was still influenced by us. And I know that I was, in fact, influenced by my '85 cousin {that I mentioned maybe once}--who introduced me to Sega and games like Echo and Sonic. She didn't live with me. She was nearly seven years older than me. I wouldn't have expected me to be that influenced by her--but I was. 

I think these things, sibling and familial relationships, home environment, etc impact and blur generational lines. Not to mention, cultural aspects. With the growth of technology, I think generational lines have become increasingly difficult to draw...simply because there is so much _access_ to the past. It never quite leaves us and so new generations seem to be struggling to become something totally new. And that's why the line is hard to find.


----------



## tangosthenes

BlueLeaves95 said:


> Interesting you have that view, why so? I mean which things exactly do you think make such a big "striking" generational difference? I'd be interested to know.
> 
> I was born in early 1995 but I don't relate to the Gen Z archetype much at all. Ok I know you can't base this on ownership of technology or whatever but I could never one to get into the craze of having the newest of everything, and all the new media. I have an old laptop and iPod, yes I have a smartphone now since college and while I appreciate Google maps etc but I still miss my old flip phone and probably would have held on to it for longer if I hadn't lost it. Not only do I not have an iPhone, iPod, or Kindle...technically I could afford those things or ask for them as presents, but I don't even see the need..honestly I don't think I ever want to get them. I'd rather spend my money on other things or get other gifts, thanks...like vacations, paper books I can lend on to friends, a better quality digital camera to take better pictures of landscapes on hikes or travels, rather than constant selfies, art supplies...you see what I mean, things like that.
> 
> As for the new social media, I actually tried to give it a chance to see what's it about, but I got so fed up with it I've realised it's not for me. Recently deactivated my facebook for privacy reasons and never got into Tumblr, Twitter, Pinterest, Snapchat, Instagram or whatever else there is now in the first place, after having a look at the sites they seemed like a bore me and I don't see the point of getting an account seems like rather a waste of time to me. The things I do appreciate and use to keep in touch are Skype and Whatsapp (and even "old-fashioned" email). I also don't understand the selfie craze and why people would waste their time daily on something like that.
> 
> Believe me, I have done some babysitting and tutoring for elementary school aged kids this summer, kids 10 years younger than me born around 2005 or later, and they really are very different, a different generation indeed. Their childhoods now seem vastly different from mine. When I was that age I didn't have my own computer, I was playing on my scooter, playing catch, singing along to my Pink and Avril Lavigne CDs, reading Harry Potter and A Series of Unfortunate Events and books by Eva Ibbotson, etc... I wasn't constantly on my cellphone I didn't even have one, I still remember having long landline conversations with friends even beginning middle school, and I didn't really use the internet apart from for school projects then. These kids I looked after at least, have social media in elementary school lying about their age, they have iPads and iPhones I would remind them to put away and suggest going to a park outside to play and they'd give me weird looks...I can't relate their childhood to mine in any way.
> 
> I think these kids born after 2000 or definitely by 2005 fit "Generation Z" far better than anyone born in the mid '90s...
> 
> Anyway maybe this is also to do with me generally relating better to older people and having vastly more older friends but I still think you can't compare people born in the mid '90s to '00s babies and imo there's a bigger difference there (mid '90s/vs '00s) as compared to early '90s/vs mid '90s...just my experience but yes that's my personal take on it...


I'm focusing on personalities, not the tools people use in and of themselves. They are more extraverted and outward oriented in a way that leaves even the most introverted grounded in a different sense - in expert knowledge tinged with cynicism vs experience tinged with cynicism. There is more implictness with people my age with regards to experience. Pros and cons to both.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I'm okay with it. Even though I'm going to turn 16 in December.


----------

